# New Kingpin Imperial pic's/info



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Check out the latest Kingpin Imperial with new center screw. 




























Here is some info on the new reel and color options:

http://www.kingpinreels.com/blog

Craig at Erie Outfitters has a couple black Imperials in stock.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ill take one in each color please ....i wish


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Will it help me!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Kingpin Imperial "P5" kinda looks like that silver one. Works well.


----------

